# Crate or Ex. Pen?



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

I already have a ex. pen. But I was wondering if I should get a crate as well and connect the two (by doorway). That way, the pup will have a place to sleep separate from the place he poops/eats.

Thoughts?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Are you planning on pee pad training or training the puppy to go potty outside? If you are pee pad trying the x-pen is fine. If you are training to go outside then you need to start with a crate and gradually increase the space in the crate using a divider. If you start out with giving the puppy to much space the puppy will sleep in one area and go potty in another.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 11:56 AM
> *I already have a ex. pen.  But I was wondering if I should get a crate as well and connect the two (by doorway).  That way, the pup will have a place to sleep separate from the place he poops/eats.
> 
> Thoughts?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87452*


[/QUOTE]

I like to train my dogs by putting the x-pen in a 2 x 6 configuration. I then put the bed in one end, along with the food and water. Then, I put the puppy pad at the other end. I only use crates for confinement when traveling or to dog shows. I have made the mistake of not letting them get accustomed to the crate before going on a trip, and it's not a pleasant situation with them being confined for the first time. So, I do recommend you get a crate so the pup can feel comfortable in it. Sometime, mine just like to stay in one (with the door taken off), inside their x-pen. I've used it a couple times when mine think their bed is their pee pee pad.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 01:01 PM
> *Are you planning on pee pad training or training the puppy to go potty outside?  If you are pee pad trying the x-pen is fine.  If you are training to go outside then you need to start with a crate and gradually increase the space in the crate using a divider.  If you start out with giving the puppy to much space the puppy will sleep in one area and go potty in another.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87454*


[/QUOTE]


PP pad first...then gradually potty outside (live in an apt). I never understood how the divider worked until now. Tx. What's a decent size crate for a maltese?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi crate is Midwest Puppy crate (Model 1624PC) it is 24 L x 18 W x 21 H". I like the idea of double doors. If I had to get another one that size I would get model 1624DD which has a side door instead of the 2nd door being on top of the crate.

Nikki crate is the Midwest model 1622DD. It is 22 L x 13W x 16 H". This is fine for her since she is going to be smaller (about 5lbs).

Lexi has plenty of room for both of them in it. Another nice thing about Lexi crate is a standard pillow for your bed fits in it. So you can save a lot of money and use a pillow, water-proof cover, and a pillow sham as a dog bed.


----------



## Violet's Mom (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 5 2005, 01:17 PM
> *Lexi crate is Midwest Puppy crate (Model 1624PC) it is 24 L x 18 W x 21 H".  I like the idea of double doors.  If I had to get another one that size I would get model 1624DD which has a side door instead of the 2nd door being on top of the crate.
> 
> Nikki crate is the Midwest model 1622DD.  It is 22 L x 13W x 16 H".  This is fine for her since she is going to be smaller (about 5lbs).
> ...


[/QUOTE]

btw, your babies r adorable!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey was trained in an exercise pen. Her crate, toys, waterbottle and peepad were all inside the exercise pen. Lacey was used to sleeping in a crate so that was what she slept in until she was housetrained. I never shut the door to the crate. Now that she is housetrained she sleeps with me. The only time I use the crate...is never. I still have it out all these months later but she doesn't use it at all. I guess when I get home tonight I should put it away. She does have a bed but the cat has taken that over. Lacey will look at him and you can just see what she is thinking..."hey, that is mine!" I had to take it to class last night...teaching her the command "go to bed." Guess I will have to purchase another bed for Lacey or the cat.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Violet's Mom+Aug 5 2005, 01:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


btw, your babies r adorable!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=87490
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks!







I agree!


----------

